# wildsautreiben 2005



## wolfi (12. Januar 2005)

moin liebe sautreibergemeinde!

ich möchte mal anfragen ob ein allgemeines interesse bei euch besteht auch im jahre 2005 ein sauentreiben zu veranstalten.
im jahre 2004 fand unser treiben ja in winterberg statt, leider mit leichten "differenzen" mit dem campingplatzbetreiber. um dies im jahre 2005 zu vermeiden möchte ich die planung früh genug anfangen und bin auch bereit über den standort zu diskutieren  . hierfür habe ich eine umfrage gestartet (s.o.), also bitte teilnehmen! andere vorschläge sind natürlich gerne willkommen und werden sicherlich bei der ortsfindung berücksichtigt. als termin schwebt mir das we 09.09-11.09. vor, das ist nach den sommerferien (nur badem würtemb. und bayern haben noch). mit dem rennkalender kollidieren nur der worldcup in schottland und ein dh-marathon in der schweiz.
also mädels und jungs, posten!!!


----------



## doppelkorn (12. Januar 2005)

was gabs den letztes jahr für probleme? hab das garnich so mitbekommen außer das der typ einmal rumgemault hat wegenlautstärke und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (12. Januar 2005)

nun ja, ihr habt ja den rest nicht mehr mitbekommen.... der hat mir im nachhinein noch postalisch mit anwalt und so gedroht wg. finanzieller verluste bei seinen "stammgästen" und immageverlust bei den dauercampern.
.....  
ich habe ihm dann nur gedroht dass wir nächstes jahr wiederkommen.
danach habe ich von ihm nix mehr gehört.


----------



## Alutech-Support (12. Januar 2005)

hey wolfi,

na klar machen wir wieder ein wildsautreiben! ich persönlich bin für todtnau, ich könnte mir vorstellen das den meisten hier, bischofsmais zu weit weg ist. aber wir können ja mal abwarten was die umfrage so ergibt.

vll haben andere hier ja auch noch gute vorschläge wo man das zweite wildsautreffen veranstalten könnte.. was mir so spontan einfällt ist der racepark im harz, ich werde im frühjahr mal einen besuch dort abstatten und dann berichten..aber soll ja nicht schlecht dort sein.

grüße!
joh


----------



## Jimmy (12. Januar 2005)

Hi, finde die Idee natürlich auch gut. Wobei ich denke, dass Winterberg am ehesten zentral liegt und zudem auch die beste Streckenvielfalt bietet. Da kann der Geißkopf natürlich sehr gut gegenhalten, liegt aber wie beschrieben nicht zentral. Für die Downhill Freunde unter uns wären Todtnau oder der Harz natürlich auch genial, die bieten soweit ich weiß aber (noch) kein großes Potenzial für Dual/ Dirt etc. 
Jimmy


----------



## wolfi (12. Januar 2005)

moin jimmy,
ich habe zwar auch für winterberg gestimmt, finde den geißkopf aber am gerechtesten... internatinal gesehen. ich denke an die schwyzer und ösis  
und die strecken bieten für jeden was! campen ist auch kein problem. und wer eine pension bevorzugt sowieso nicht.
und du bist jetzt auch wildsautreiber?????


----------



## xtc-matze (12. Januar 2005)

hey!
also ich bin dafür, wieder ein sautreiben zu veranstalten!
winterberg ist meiner meinung nach auch am besten für ein solches geeignet, wie jimmy ja schon gesagt hat.
und mit dem campingplatzinhaber kann man sich sschon einigen, wobei es mich wundert, dass er noch nicht an uns fahrradfahrer gewöhnt ist!

frohes treiben!
der matze


----------



## freeriderbtal (12. Januar 2005)

ich bin zwar noch nie auf nem wildsautreiben gewesen (was damit zuusammenhängt, dass ich erst deit ein paar wochen besitzer einer sau bin   ), aber es hört sich ja verdammt nach "party" und feiern an  
mit persöhnlich wäre ja todnau am liebsten  
aber wenn es woanders ist, dann werde ich dort auch mit meiner sau aufkreuzen!


----------



## doppelkorn (12. Januar 2005)

wenn auch wieder nicht sautiere erlaubt sind bietet sich die göttingen fraktion gerne wieder als saujäger an


----------



## casimodo (12. Januar 2005)

kann mich dem doppelkorn nur anschließen. wir, als nicht schweinehirten  , würden sehr gerne wieder mit euch trinken und grillen. hat gerockt letztes jahr. nachts war es zwar lausig kalt, aber wir sind ja radler. wer die pics noch nicht kennt: checkt die pics unter freeride auf der community33 page....hoffe wir sehen uns...so long


----------



## Piefke (12. Januar 2005)

Also Geißkopf liegt am nächsten für mich, Winterberg ist nur wenig weiter, Todnau schon extrem weit.
Der Harz liegt noch näher.
was geht denn da so ab, war noch nie da????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NitroCobra (12. Januar 2005)

hey!
sin auch minderjährige säue erlaubt?


----------



## frozen Biker (12. Januar 2005)

Ja klar!
Ich war ja letztes ja auch dabei! Hab zwar net mitgefeiert! :-( Ging alles net soo glatt, da meine sau auch gerade erst eine woche alt war, also ich war nur für den Samstag vormittag da! Aber wenn dieses jahr wieder son treffen statt findet, währe das bestimmt richtig geil (wie letztes jahr) Und ich währe auch wieder dabei! Meine meinung ist das Winterberg geil genug ist um ein Treiben das 2. mal dort zu veranstalten! War einfach top dort!


----------



## Alpha_1 (12. Januar 2005)

sind auch "wildsausymphatisanten" willkommen?


----------



## Zonker0815 (12. Januar 2005)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Also Geißkopf liegt am nächsten für mich, Winterberg ist nur wenig weiter, Todnau schon extrem weit.
> Der Harz liegt noch näher.
> was geht denn da so ab, war noch nie da????


 Was den Harz betrifft einfach mal auf der Webseite schauen und ne Mail an die Jungs schreiben. www.racepark.de.
 Die Downhillstrecke ist soweit schon fertig. Und für den Freerideparcour sind auch schon einige Shores gebaut. Für mich persönlich finde ich es (als neuer Saubesitzer) schon ein wenig heftig, aber Übung macht den Meister. Für die  Cracks von Euch wär das bestimmt was (was das Fahren bestrifft). Habe allerdings noch keinen anderen Bikepark gesehen, daher kann ich es nicht wirklich objektiv einschätzen.


----------



## Piefke (12. Januar 2005)

Zonker0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Was den Harz betrifft ....



Danke für die Auskunft, nur ich hatte mich ein wenig blöd ausgedrückt mit meiner Frage.
Mich interessiert eigentlich auch, was beim Wildsautreffen so abgeht?


----------



## entlebucher (12. Januar 2005)

Servus,

War noch nicht mit dabei, hab auch erst seit 6 monaten meine geile sau. Ich würd aber gern mitmachen, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.
zu der Zeit könnte ich grad mal wieder in Hessen sein. Also von daher ist mir das egal. Todtnau kenn ich schon.

Find ich übrigens klasse, dass es so einen tollen zusammenhalt unter den Sautreibern gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. Januar 2005)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Auskunft, nur ich hatte mich ein wenig blöd ausgedrückt mit meiner Frage.
> Mich interessiert eigentlich auch, was beim Wildsautreffen so abgeht?



moin,
also vergangenes jahr haben wir im kreise von ca. 25 alutech-piloten und gut 10 symphatisanten zusammengesessen, haben gegrillt und (ein wenig  ) bier getrunken, seeeeehr viel sch**** gelabert (hier nochmal einen gruß an die göttinger veganerbande*g*), sind tagsüber schön rad gefahren, haben samstags abends eine sau gegrillt und onkel jürgen hat die neusten "schweinereien" präsentiert. und mann hat jede menge nette kollegen getroffen!
hat schon mächtig spaß gemacht.
und symphatisanten sind übrigens wieder herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Jimmy (13. Januar 2005)

Ja, jetzt endlich auch Wildsautreiber. Wurde ja auch mal Zeit)
Streckentechnisch würde mir der Geißkopf auch besser als Winterberg gefallen. Ich denke, dass es ganz auf die Anzahl der Meldungen ankommt und wie viele später wirklich aus Österreich/ Tschechien/ Schweiz/ Italien etc. kommen. Wolfi, da hast du eher den Überblick. Für ein deutsches Teilnehmerfeld liegt Winterberg wohl am zentralsten, für ein Europäisches etc. eher der Geißkopf. Wobei der Unterschied aus der Schweiz nach Winterberg oder zum geißkopf auch nicht mehr so groß ist. 
Der Harz wäre wie gesagt wohl vielen zu schwer.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. Januar 2005)

Wäre auch dabei(wenns mich nicht vorher wieder zerbröselt),egal wo
Gruß Ernie


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. Januar 2005)

also ich wär halt shcon sehr staaark für bischofsmais/geiskopf 

hab wieder voll bock auf die sache, war letztens echt super geil.
aber die campingplatz leute ham doch echt n schaden... sich wegen der einen nacht so aufreden, unerhört 

am geiskopf hätten wir da halt echt null prob weil keine versnoppten campingleute dort wohnen!

ich fleh nochmal 
bitte bitte bitte geiskopf   
mal was andres 

dran bleiben, jungs


----------



## Sele666 (15. Januar 2005)

Moin!

hab zwar nach wie vor keine sau binn aber wenns wieder in winterberg iss mit am start (es sei denn es hat jemand was dagegen)  

greetz seb


----------



## bellino (15. Januar 2005)

hi

ich als italienischer (südtiroler) wildsau reiter bevorzuge auf jeden fall geiskopf. letztes jahr konnte ich am treffen leider nicht teilnehmen da die über 800km    nach winterberg einfach zu weit sind    . meine zweite wahl wäre todnau... das wäre auch noch schaffbar.


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Januar 2005)

5Köln80 ist natürlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Fh4n (17. Januar 2005)

Sind nur Wildsäue "zugelassen", oder auch HTs von Alutech?!


----------



## Blackholez (17. Januar 2005)

Also mir würd ja der Süden Deutschlands auch viel mehr zusagen. 

cu mal Blackholez


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (20. Januar 2005)

moep moep.....hossa! hab doch gerade noch mal die pics vom letzten jahr angeschaut unter www.community33.de und muss sagen: " ich will ich will ich will....wieder dabei sein!" hoffe das unser veagner-tobi auch wieder mit am start ist und tom wieder vor lachen aufm boden liegt (man haben wir einen müll gelabert damals)!
also mr.bielefeldjägerschreck........du kannst uns schonmal einplanen  - uns g|town partyschweinen is eh kein weg weit genug um bier zu trinken und zwischendurch mal ne runde zu rollen!

so long
fraktion " rettet den wald - jagt mehr säue" !! 
hehe

flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (23. Januar 2005)

ich komm auch


----------



## chlotte (5. Februar 2005)

moin

bin dabei!
ist eigentlich auch egal wo!

@ norddeutschland: ist vielleicht noch nen bisschen früh aber man könnte ja         über ne fahrgemeinschaft nachdenken. 

@ beikeparkbetreiber: Räumt den schnee weg! ich will radfahren!!!

fette grüße


----------



## downhillsau (7. Februar 2005)

Tach Saugemeinde!

Der Arschi ist natürlich auch wieder am Start,denn soviel Säue sieht man ja nicht jeden Tag  !!!Mir ist es völlig egal,wo das Treffen stattfindet(na gut,der Racepark ist nur 5 km entfernt!  ).Meine Favoriten sind ja Todtnau oder der Geißkopf,aber wenn wieder Winterberg,dann nicht auf dem sch... Zeltplatz.Dann lieber wie beim Rennen auf dem gegenüber liegenden großen Parkplatz,wo man wenigstens seine Ruhe hat.Nee, anders gesagt,die lieben,konservativen alten Leute auf dem Zeltplatz haben dann ihre Ruhe  !!!
Natürlich will auch Willy der 2. mit,für alle die wissen,wer gemeint ist!  
In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim rocken,der arschi


----------



## woodstock (9. Februar 2005)

bin wegen meiner schulter op (war am 2.2 -> alaaaf    ) noch gute 3 monate an meine bandage gebunden ... wäre mir sehr lieb wenns was später stattfindet als letztes jahr!
favorit wäre auf jeden fall wieder winterberg, oder je nachdem was sich in willingen (stichwort wc) tut, wäre das ja vlt auch ne überlegung wert ...


----------



## mastercremaster (13. Februar 2005)

hey freaks
meine sau ist auch dann mal endlich ready for take off!!!!
komme natürlich auch zum treffen, werde mir dafür extra nen termin jetzt schon fett anstreichen. also bis dann der master


----------



## wolfi (18. Februar 2005)

moin liebe säue!
na das sieht ja nach einem knallharten kopf an kopf rennen zwischen winterberg und geißkopf aus. aber erstmal allen einen recht herzlichen dank für die sehr rege teilnahme an dem voting... das macht einem die planung um so leichter   
bis ostern bleibt das voting noch geöffnet, danach schaun mer mal wer die nase vorne hat. 
grüsse aus dem kalten bielefeld
wolfi


----------



## doppelkorn (18. Februar 2005)

ich freu mich schon


----------



## Blackholez (18. Februar 2005)

Meine Fresse - gibts hier denn nicht noch wenigstens 2 Schweineprister die noch für n Geiskopf voten   
Oder dann wenigstens Todnau - da is es echt toll.   
Kommz kommz kommz aufgehts Geiskopf is echt toll.

cu @all


----------



## Bikesucher (20. Februar 2005)

Hi

Ich bin überall dabei, nur nich in Winterberg.. zu weit weg   
Todtnau wär toll   

Bis dann

PS: Verwechselt eure Säue net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aggressor (3. März 2005)

Bin auch für Winterberg
Ein festes event für die nächsten jahre.
Immer der gleiche ort, weil auch auf anderen Campingplätzen würde es unstimmigkeiten geben.

wäre doch toll in einpaar jahren sagen zu können; he bist du auch auf dem wildsautreffen in diesem jahr, ohne den ort noch in den mund zu nehmen, da dieser immer der selbe ist.

gruss vom Aggressor


----------



## wolfi (3. März 2005)

schau mal einer an... der aggressor...  
was macht die kunst? alles senkrecht?
wär schön dich mal wieder zu treffen ein paar bier zu trinken, laute musik hören und sch**** labern  
ich denke mal wi-berg macht das rennen.
bis denne
der wolfi


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (3. März 2005)

Wenns wieder in Winterberg ist würde ich mich glaube ich auch ma wieder dort hinbewegen der willi musste ja schon letztes Jahr dran glauben    dieses jahr gibbet dann Willi 2 ne  
Gruß
basti


----------



## Aggressor (3. März 2005)

ja wolfi, was ist mit deinem film den du schicken wolltest; ich vergesse nichts. (der in der falschen quali bzw. format)
bei mir ist alles senkrecht, hab einwenig stress mit meiner firma. ansonsten alles fit. ich hoffe bei dir ist auch alles in ordnung!
sautreffen werde ich mir icht entgehen lassen.


----------



## wolfi (4. März 2005)

der film!!!!  
richtig.....ups..... mal schauen, deine karte habe ich noch. passt die adresse noch?
verd******* habe ich total verpennt. neulich habe ich noch dran gedacht. da habe ich in bielefelds geilster kneipe mit nem kumpel alte punk-vinyl-scheiben aufgelegt und wir haben mit nem beamer alte konzertmitschnitte und punk-filme an die wand geworfen. da habe ich die pistols echt vermisst.
ich mache dir mal ein feines packet fertig.
gruß
der wolfi
ps: hoffe dein stress mit deiner firma ist nur arbeitsstress wegen zuvieler aufträge.


----------



## biziman (16. März 2005)

ja...wildsautreiben...war da nicht was?
ach ja...heftig saufen und am nächsten tag nicht radeln können wegen kater.
da bin ich als voersitzender der Vegiwürstchen wieder dabei!


ach ja diesmal schaffen wir es bestimmt noch lauter und schmutziger - damit der rest des Campingplatzes auch was davon hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (27. März 2005)

wär auch stark für'n gaiskopf da ich no ned weiß was bei mir in der zeit läuft. Von daher wär mir was nahegelegenes besser gelegen.


----------



## Aggressor (29. März 2005)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> der film!!!!
> richtig.....ups..... mal schauen, deine karte habe ich noch. passt die adresse noch?
> verd******* habe ich total verpennt. neulich habe ich noch dran gedacht. da habe ich in bielefelds geilster kneipe mit nem kumpel alte punk-vinyl-scheiben aufgelegt und wir haben mit nem beamer alte konzertmitschnitte und punk-filme an die wand geworfen. da habe ich die pistols echt vermisst.
> ich mache dir mal ein feines packet fertig.
> ...



eher weniger arbeit
adresse stimmt noch
schöne grüsse aus meerbusch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2005)

hihi sautreiben ist immer gut.

war am woende in berlin aufm north-shorT-cup am müggelberg. SEHR GEIL! die baliner ham da ne schigge stregge zusammengebastelt. RESPEKT!
vor allem waren da ne menge wildsäue! mehr als alles andere. scheint, als hätte jürgen den durchbruch geschafft.


----------



## roughsporty (11. Mai 2005)

Wann soll das ganze denn nun stattfinden?

Greetz

Thies


----------



## Maui (19. Juni 2005)

jo wann den nu? am besten doch wohl so als saisonabschluss. in der stressigen race saison hoffentlich nicht.

 oink


----------



## wolfi (29. Juni 2005)

moin,
habe lange nix von mir hören lassen, sorry!
bin aber privat und beruflich sehr eingespannt (2tes kind da     und superstress mit hauptkunden   ).
vom datum her behalten wir mal das 2te september we im auge und winterberg ist laut umfrage der absolute favorit.
bis denne
der wolfi.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. Juli 2005)

hm wenns bei dem datum bleibt kann ich sicher nischt...


----------



## Maui (4. Juli 2005)

gibts denn dieses jahr wieder sowas???


----------



## doppelkorn (4. Juli 2005)

na hoffentlich


----------



## wolfi (6. Juli 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> gibts denn dieses jahr wieder sowas???




jajaja....ist schon geil son knackiger arsch innner cargo-buxe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roughsporty (12. Juli 2005)

wann wird denn endlich mal nägel mit köpfen gemacht und nen termin rausgespuckt? haben ja schon irgendwie mitte juli und solangsam wirds zeit fürs wildsautreffen!


----------



## wolfi (15. August 2005)

so meine lieben,
ich hab´s aus privaten gründen leider nicht gebacken bekommen das treffen zu organisieren (schande über mich) aber es gab (und gibt) da einige sachen in meinem leben die momentan absolute priorität haben und meine ganze aufmerksamkeit benötigen.... unter anderem bin ich dieses jahr noch keinen meter rad gefahren   
mein vorschlag wäre, wir treffen uns ganz zwanglos am besagten we in winterberg 09.-11.09. und radeln ein wenig. wer kommt der kommt. alles läuft aus selbstverpflegung.
und näxtes jahr wird alles besser! versprochen!  
gruß
der wolfi
*und weg isser schonwieder*


----------



## doppelkorn (15. August 2005)

göttingen wird da sein


----------



## Maui (17. August 2005)

bis zum 3ten oktober ist der kalender noch voll mit Race terminen    deswegen geht davor nix. 
Denke wir reisen dann mit unseren schweinen nochmal nach Winterberg zum treiben an .


----------



## wolfi (29. August 2005)

*malkurzvorbeischau*
ich werde nur am 10 + 11 kommen können   
also haltet mir ein plätzchen für mein zelt frei!

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## no_nickname (6. September 2005)

also, ich werde wohl samstags dabei sein. hoffentlich verwechsle ich meine sau nicht wieder...


----------



## wolfi (7. September 2005)

moin thorsten,
na denn bis samstag


----------



## Airhaenz (7. September 2005)

Das heisst an diesem Wochenende?!!!!
Hätte ich fast verschwitzt. Werde alles in Bewegung setzten um da zu sein..


----------



## wolfi (7. September 2005)

hau rein, alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (7. September 2005)

ohne alutech aber aus respekt an der marke bin ich aufjeden fall samstag dabei, nach möglichkeiten die sich evtl. noch ergeben übernachte ich auch und tu mir den sonntag noch weh


----------



## Airhaenz (8. September 2005)

Hab den Jürgen auch noch mal informiert. Er guckt, dass er auch kommt.


----------



## wolfi (9. September 2005)

heißa!
einmal werden wir noch wach......
ich bin morgen so ab 10.00 an der strecke. mann sieht sich   
und abends noch gemütlich eine wurst und ein-zwei bier auffm campingplatz.
würde sagen wir treffen uns dort auf der wiese unten links im eck (wie letztes jahr).
piss denne


----------

